# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  تساؤلات حول مصير المنتديات و التجمعات بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي !!!!!!

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اولا السلام عليكم جميعا
اخوتى مر نحو عقد من الزمان منذ بدء التجمعات الرياضية الإلكترونية بصفة عامة و على مجتمع المريخ بصفة خاصة
دعونا نناقش ماحدث فى شكل بانوراما مستحضرين التجارب عامة و اون لاين خاصة
بسم الله نبدأ
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*قايتو من ماسجلت حسيت انى قاعد فى مدرجات الزعيم لو اقوليك هنا فى الغربه كانى قاعد فى السودان ولى المبالقه اول ما اطلع البطانيه من وشى بتناول الجول وجرى المنتدى وعلى الصحف اليوم وعلى فكره المنتديات كلها اندثرت نسبة 90% الى مريخاب ون لاين صامد الناس كلها هجرت المنتديات الى هنا لانو بيتنا التانى وكلنا اسره واحده
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالطبع مكونات كل مشروع (وهو ماينطبق هنا على المنتديات و التجمعات) هى :
1/ الاهداف و الوسائل لبلوغها
2/ الادارة
3/ التمويل
4/ الانتشار و التفاعل و التسويق
5/ الاستمرارية
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشكور الاخ ابو منذر على المداخلة ودا عشمنا اعضاء اون لاين ، كما نطمع و معنا الجميع فى الاحسن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في انتظار رؤيتك الحبيب د. محمد سيف الاسلام

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مافى شك أسهمت المنتديات فى تقوية النادى
لكن هنالك سلبيات مدمرة
ساعود........
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لالالالالا 
الموضوع
داير ليهو قعدة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

بالطبع مكونات كل مشروع (وهو ماينطبق هنا على المنتديات و التجمعات) هى :
1/ الاهداف و الوسائل لبلوغها
2/ الادارة
3/ التمويل
4/ الانتشار و التفاعل و التسويق
5/ الاستمرارية



 الموضوع شكله سيكون كامل الدسم من عنوانه
 في انتظارك يا حبيب
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*المهم فى الموضوع ان يكون صوتنا مسموعا ويعبر عن كل رواد المنبر 
فقط توجد نقطة هامة هى :
كيف ينقل او تنقل الافكار والمقترحات الهامة الى الادارة التنفيذية فى المريخ ولذلك لا بد من وجود آلية لرفع المقترحات الى الادارة من المنبر الى النادى علينا التفاكر فى ذلك لكى لا نكون مثل من يحرث فى البحر
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشكور الاخ سيف الدين المقبول 
ومن قبلك 
عبد المنعم خليفة و
ابن ادريس و 
د أحمد و 
الاخ مهدى
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اولا :
 - ماهى الاهداف من انشاء المنتديات و المنابر و التجمعات المريخية ؟؟؟
هل هى لخدمة المريخ أم لابراز المهارة القيادية لمنشئيها ؟؟؟
هل هى لخدمة المريخ أم لمساندة بعض المنتسبين للمريخ ( كالاداريين أو المعارضة ) ؟؟؟
هل تتغير هذه الأهداف مع تغيرات المناخ المريخى أم هى قيم راسخة ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*1/ الاهداف و الوسائل لبلوغها:
طبعا انت بديت من المنطلق دا الشئ الاكيد بان %98 من اعضاء المنبر اتوا للمنبر ما اجل الاتى :
1-حبهم للمريخ وكل ما يتعلق به 
  ا-لاعبين
  ب-كرة قدم
  ج-هوية كرة قدم تشجيعا مؤازرة تضحية 
   د-مزاج متمكن من القلب تدعمه الجوارح
   ه- محالولة مهم لدعم فريقهم حتى ولو بكلمة 
   ز- التواصل مع اخوانهم فى القبيلة الحمراء
   ك- معرفة اخبار الفريق خاصة ان حوالى %50 تقريبا خارج السودان
   م- التفاكر والتشاور فى سبل رفعة الفريق 
   ن-اختلاف تخصصات الاعضاء يثرى الافكار ويدعمها 
   ت-الزود عن الفريق فى مواجهة المتربصين بالمريخ 
اما % 2 فاظن وان بعض الظن اثم اتو لدعم شخوص معينين من بعض كبار رجالات المريخ 
وهؤلاء معرفين وتكاد تشير اليهم مشاركتهم .
**************************************************  **********
2/ الادارة
ادارة المنتديات من اصعب المهام واسهلها فى نفس الوقت بمعنى ان يمكن للاداريين المتابعة الدقيقة 
للمنبر والعمل الدؤوب لرفعة المنبر والنهوض به الى اعلى المستويات من الناحية الفنية والتكنلوجية 
وتحديث مستمر لبرمجيات الموقع والتواجد المستمر والتفاعل مع الاعضاء فى المشاركات وابداء الرائ
ويمكن ان يكون سهلا فى الا يكون هنالك اى من النقاط اعلاه مجرد اسم (الادارة ممنوع الدخول)
**************************************************  *********
3/ التمويل
التمويل من اكثر النقاط حساسية وذلك بحسب معرفة الاعضاء جميعا بعضهم البعض الا من خلال المنبر 
اى ليس هنالك معرفة شخصية الا ما ندر وهنا تاتى حساسية الوضع لانه مرتبط بالمال ومن هو الشخص 
القيم عليه .
فالمسؤلين عن الادارة المالية يشعرون بالحرج فى طلب التبرع والانفاق من الاعضاء ولهم بعض الحق 
وليس لهم كثير من الحق فى الركون الى حرجهم وعدم الطلب لانه وبمنتهى البساطة يكمن للعضوء ان 
يتخيل ان المنبر مكتفى ولا يحتاج للدعم المالى .
اما بالنسبة للتمويل لرفع مستوى المنبر لا ارى انه هنالك من يبخل بشئ من اجل الدعم وخاصة ان معظم 
المنتمين للمنبر لهم وضع مالى لا اقول مرتاح ولكن يمكنهم من المساهمة .
اقتراح : اشتراك شهرى للاعضاء المقتدرين اكرر المقتدرين .
**************************************************  **
4/ الانتشار و التفاعل و التسويق
هذه النقطة بالذات تاتى تلقائيا بعد التمويل والتطوير فى الموقع من ناحية تقنية وتصميمة وانزال بعض البرمجيات 
التى تغرى بالدخول وهى كثيرة يعلمها كثيرين منكم من اهل التكنولجى 
التسويق يمكن من خلال وجود المنبر فى ارض الواقع فى المباريات فى التمارين فى المعسكرات فى حفلات التكريم 
فى التواصل مع الاداريين والجهاز الفنى واللاعبين وعمل بعض الخبطات الصحفية وبعض الحصريات .
**************************************************
5/ الاستمرارية :
لا ارى بحمد الله سبحانه وتعالى خوف من ذلك لان طبيعة المنبر هى طبيعة تفاعلية بما يجرى فى الساحة المريخية 
وابلغ دليل على ذلك الوجود المكثف للاعضاء دائما و ازدياد الاعضاء كل يوم والثانى .
كنت اظن ان بعد انتهاء منافسة الموسم الفائت ان يقل تواجد الاعضاء ولكن ابهرونى بتواجدهم المستمر 
ثم ان كثير من الاعضاء اصبحوا اخوانا واصدقاء بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم بفضل المنبر 
يمكن تدعيم هذا الشان ببعض اللقاءات الاجتماعية وخاصة اعضاء الداخل .
والله ولى التوفيق 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ابن ادريس 
سلمت يداك
فقط لازلت اتساءل 
لماذا تزايدت هذه التجمعات بصورة ملحوظة اخيرا ؟؟؟!!!
ماهى الاسباب و هل هى بحث لتحقيق الاهداف المنشودة حتى اذا ما لم نستطع انشققنا من تجمعنا لنصدر للمريخ تجمعا اخر بنفس الاعضاء تقريبا !!!!
لماذا لم تتجمع المنتديات و القروبات فى برامجها الا ماندر ؟؟!!
هل فكرة التنافس لخدمة المريخ تعنى عدم التلاحم لانجاح برامج مشتركة لخدمة المريخ ؟؟!! بل ايهما افيد حاليا ، التكامل ام التنافس ؟؟؟
هل يحق للقائمين على امر هذه التجمعات خوض انتخابات مجلس إدارة النادى ام ستكون هذه من السلبيات التى انشئت هذه التجمعات لمحاربتها _ العضوية المستجلبة _ !!!!
نواصل ....
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*المنتديات قدمت الكثير والكثير للمريخ فقد ساهمت في تطوير التشجيع ونشر ثقافة كانت غائبة عن المدرجات فمنها ولدت مجموعة ألتراس جوارح المريخ وكذلك ساهمت في محاربة العديد من الظواهر السالبة في المدرجات وأظهرت العديد من الأساليب المستحثة في التشجيع كالشماريخ والألعاب النارية والدخانية والأعلام الضخمة ، وللمنتديات العديد من المشاريع الناجحة والتي إستفاد منها المريخ كثيراً كالمركز الإعلامي والنفق و صيانة النجيلة وغيرها ...
ويساهم أعضاء المنتديات في كافة الأنشطة والمجالات فنجدهم في مختلف اللجان والمناشط يعملون بجد ودون مقابل ، ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر مساهمة المنتديات بتقديم العديد من الإعلامين والكتاب والمحللين الذين أصبح يشار إليهم بالبنان .
وهذا لا يعني أن لها سلبياتها ولكن نجد أن إيجابياتها تطغي علي سلبياتها حتي تكاد أن تتلاشي والكمال لله عز وجل ...

شخصياً أؤمن بالدور الكبير الذي تقدمه المنتديات لدعم المريخ وخدمته ورفعته ونتمني لجميع المنتديات التقدم والإزدهار ...
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يجب ان ينقل هذه الموضوع الحيوي لمنتدى الأخبار فما زلنا في حاجة لإجابة الكثير من التساؤلات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يجب ان ينقل هذه الموضوع الحيوي لمنتدى الأخبار فما زلنا في حاجة لإجابة الكثير من التساؤلات




تم النقل ياحبيبنا منعم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تم النقل ياحبيبنا منعم



 تسلم حبيبنا مهدي وياها المحرية فيكم
*

----------

